# Nvidia trotzt Coronavirus und präsentiert deutliche Umsatz- und Gewinnsteigerung



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nvidia trotzt Coronavirus und präsentiert deutliche Umsatz- und Gewinnsteigerung*

						Das Unternehmen Nvidia hat seine Zahlen für das erste Quartal des Jahres vorgestellt und kann erheblich mehr Umsatz und Gewinn als im schwachen Vorjahresquartal vorweisen. Nur die Automotive-Sparte leidet unter der Coronavirus-Pandemie. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nvidia trotzt Coronavirus und präsentiert deutliche Umsatz- und Gewinnsteigerung*


----------



## Ion (25. Mai 2020)

Warum sollte Corona hier auch irgendeine Auswirkung haben? Ich meine, gerade jetzt sitzen doch viele daheim und zocken.


----------



## Zandaras (6. Juni 2020)

Bei mir war es sogar so das ich eigentlich noch paar Monate warten wollte bis ich mir nen neuen Pc hole. 

Durch Corona hatte ich ne gewisse Angst das die Hardware Preise nach oben gehen und hatte mir schnell meinen neuen Pc zusammengestellt und bestellt.


----------

